# 8 Foot 300 Gall Aquarium - Splits Open . Video



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

damn , any carpet get Ruined ? how about the Drywall and Floor?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, dude... you are a true P-Fury member... rather than focusing entirely on the problem at hand, you ran off and grabbed a camera to document the horrific scene for everyone

I gotta say tho, if both front seams went out at the same time, your tank must not have been sitting perfectly level.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quite the problematic situation you have on your hands. sucks big time.

so what did you do with the fish?


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

ouch i'd be totaly gutted.... hope you get everything sorted very soon


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Was it custom built? If so did you let the silicone dry out for 3-4 weeks before filling up? Sorry to hear that man, i know excaltly how it feels, get them piranha in a temp tank until you re-silicone it up, this has happend to me to many times and i know how it feels!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

that sucks, this way your selling this????


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Bro I just felt your pain!!! how are your P's doing? did you manage to save them?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

bigtime

sorry man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

*OUCH!!!!!*







If this tank was bought brand new you should have some kind of a warenty I would think. sh*t man I do feel your pain indeed.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yikes! hardwood or laminate?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

dammmmmmmmmmmm was your tank leveled ? just asking because i built a stand a few months ago and the foor in my condon isnt level so just trying to see what caused the problem or was it just a shhitty seal job?. thanks.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone near by help this poor guy!! take his fish for the week unless he asked a lfS to help ..


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy Fahk! At least you were home to do something about it. Keep us up to date. Hopefully you were able to get the fish into soemthing temporary. Man that so sucks. I try not to think of it but If my 125 blew Id be Fd. My pygos would have to live in 5 gallon buckets until I got the tank repaired.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

crap, that sucks man. Thats why my wife wont let me build my own tank or get a bigger one.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

omg.....dude best of luck to you man that sucks!i have no idea what id do if even my 55 seal broke....please let us know more info on the tank and what condition it was in....holyyy sh*t dude


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG!!! Thank god you were home when that happened!! Imagine you were away for a day or two. Good luck, man! Keep us posted on the situation and what happened to your p's.

Can't imagine something like that happening to me, my tank is right beside my bed.


----------



## The Fish Junky (May 6, 2010)

wow-that really f'n sucks man. Sorry for the major loss.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn now that really sucks man hope everything turned out Ok


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Any updates?

Here's a questions to the masses. Should you empty your tank after so many years and reseal the entire tank to prevent this? I never actually thought about this.


----------



## Medici (Jun 22, 2010)

oh。my!where did you get this tank?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up

up


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn dude that sucks! Hope you had some more containers laying around to hold your P's in the meanwhile... Not sure if any damages were done to the flooring, but if you have a low deductible, your house insurance might be able to pick it up. Not sure though if it might be worth it depending on how much the tank costed. Anyways, good luck and thanks for sharing the video....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

marco said:


> up
> 
> up


Why would you bump this? Just to get attention? lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> up
> 
> up


Why would you bump this? Just to get attention? lol.
[/quote]

more views. thats why i made the video


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotta get paid to whore yourself out eh ahaha.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So you bumped it after 8 months but there was never even an update to how you handled this fiasco. 
Did you fix it? Trash it? How are the p's? How is your floor? So many questions left unanswered.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man that really really sucks man...

Sucks that we all would help if we could...
Not much anybody can do.

Keep us posted as to how this situation goes, will ya?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

marco said:


> up
> 
> up


Why would you bump this? Just to get attention? lol.
[/quote]

more views. thats why i made the video
[/quote]

lol


----------

